# MBTI stereotype busting



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

I dislike how many type themselves or others based on the mbti descriptions. Many are confused because no type description fits entirelly. Which is ok since we are humans and not cartoons.

For a long time I believed the stereotypes myself and while some are true most of them can't be farther away from the truth. 

For example, ESTPs being stupid jocks. The smartest (or at least, the most academically smart ) person in my year is an ESTP guy. Second is an ISFJ girl. 

While the INTPs/ENTPs I know are obviously intelligent they struggle a bit academically because their thinking is too advanced/outside of the box for university (IDK maybe at harvard you are aloud to express your creativity and intelligence but at my university you have to do 2 things : to memorize thousand of pages and to be able to retell them. If you start questioning stuff you are labeled as a "philosopher who shouldn't study medicine").

INTJs and ENTJs do a little better IF they are interested somewhat in the subject (INTJ) or if the subject will benefit them in a certain way (ENTJ). 

And so on. 

Tell one thing about yourself or others that breaks your type's stereotypes.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I had fun once, and it _wasn't_ awful.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

ESTP: We aren't as shallow as stereotypes say


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

ENTJs can be kind,warm people


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Despite what descriptions say, I'm actually perfect.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

emberfly said:


> Despite what descriptions say, I'm actually perfect.


Aren't we all...


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

ENTPs can be serious!


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> For example, ESTPs being stupid jocks.


Says who? You are tilting at windmills. 



> ESTP
> 
> Flexible and tolerant, they take a pragmatic approach focused on immediate results. Theories and conceptual explanations bore them - they want to act energetically to solve the problem. Focus on the here-and-now, spontaneous, enjoy each moment that they can be active with others. Enjoy material comforts and style. Learn best through doing.
> 
> http://www.myersbriggs.org/my-mbti-personality-type/mbti-basics/the-16-mbti-types.htm


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

INTJ: 

We're not emotionless. We just choose to keep our emotions to ourselves - we actually have a very large emotional range.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Aren't we all...


No, actually.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Convex said:


> No, actually.


In that context I think we are.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

none for me...... most of the stereotypes for my type are so true it's scary........ and the ones that don't seem as true aren't far off either.......


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a lot of documentaries on my Netflix account.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

ENTP: I am practical and decisive; I actually find it hard to study theoretical stuff if there's no practical use for them.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

ENTP, I don't like every debate only those where I see potential for mutual growth, which is to say very few unfortunately.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Not all INFPs are fluffy bunnies, I can be dark, dry, sarcastic detached and logical.
Not all INFPs are depressed 24/7, rest assured that I can manage some happiness here and there.
Not all INFPs are artists although it tends to be a common pattern.
Not all INFPs are vulnerable babies or cowards, in fact it's one of the most resilient types.
Not all INFPs are cuddly and friendly, if anything Fi is a guarded fortress unless you're invited.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm an INFJ and I'm surprisingly *gasp* ordinary.... many of us are. We're also not that rare.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

I hate parties for the most part. :mellow:


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

ENTP's, and T's in general, actually have feelings and can care for other people. I have seen way to many people just scream 'a value judgement! Has to be a feeler!' at everyone who thinks about morality at all.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

ESFP's can have "deep" thoughts. So deep you'll fall in never to be seen again.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

While usefulness ways heavily in my decisionmaking, my interest in the subject at hand is just as important. If I really don't like doing something, I won't be able to do it, regardless of the possible benefits. (ENTJ)


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I dislike how many type themselves or others based on the mbti descriptions. Many are confused because no type description fits entirelly. Which is ok since we are humans and not cartoons.
> 
> For a long time I believed the stereotypes myself and while some are true most of them can't be farther away from the truth.
> 
> ...


I can't help but think it is very ENTJish of you to have done that thread! Which I love btw.


----------



## Seaside (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm an infp and I'm not one to go around hugging others even those close to me. If someone is emotional I don't know how to respond.
I am rather logical - yes I do have feelings and I recognize them sometimes. But I try to keep a clear head when making decisions. I weigh all the possibilities then make what I think is the best (non emotional) choice.
I am aware of my surroundings most of the time even if I'm daydreaming I pay attention to the world around me.
I'm not passive aggressive - in fact if I am "aggressive" at all it's after everything has built up and I explode. I value truth too much to not be honest. And passive aggressiveness is a form of dishonesty in my opinion.

That's all I can think of now.

I am more of an appreciator of art and music than a creator - I'm kinda too lazy to apply myself in those creative ways.

I'm not a pacifist if i actually care.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Ermenegildo said:


> ESTP
> 
> Flexible and tolerant, they take a pragmatic approach focused on immediate results. Theories and conceptual explanations bore them - they want to act energetically to solve the problem. Focus on the here-and-now, spontaneous, enjoy each moment that they can be active with others. Enjoy material comforts and style. Learn best through doing.


You really can't see that you have only added to my point?

"flexible and tolerant,bored with theory,focus on the here-and-now, spontaneous, enjoy each moment that they can be active with others,enjoy material comforts and style" - this is not exactly the description of an overachieving student. 

Other descriptions:

ESTP Personality (“The Entrepreneur”) | 16Personalities

"Theory, abstract concepts and plodding discussions about global issues and their implications don't keep ESTPs interested for long" - again, not the description of the brightest bulb in the academic bunch

Careers for ESTP Personality Types

Possible Career Paths for ESTP: Sales Representatives Marketing Personnel Police / Detective Work Paramedic / Emergency Medical Technician PC Technicians or Network Cablers Computer Technical Support Entrepreneurs Athlete

I don't see scientist or surgeon.

Long story short - in a "highschool cliche" setting ESTPs are the jocks - the popular footballers.

Which is not exactly true.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Seaside said:


> I'm an infp and I'm not one to go around hugging others even those close to me. If someone is emotional I don't know how to respond.
> I am rather logical - yes I do have feelings and I recognize them sometimes. But I try to keep a clear head when making decisions. I weigh all the possibilities then make what I think is the best (non emotional) choice.
> I am aware of my surroundings most of the time even if I'm daydreaming I pay attention to the world around me.
> I'm not passive aggressive - in fact if I am "aggressive" at all it's after everything has built up and I explode. I value truth too much to not be honest. And passive aggressiveness is a form of dishonesty in my opinion.
> ...


Stereotypes aside, you sure you're INFP?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> While usefulness ways heavily in my decisionmaking, my interest in the subject at hand is just as important. If I really don't like doing something, I won't be able to do it, regardless of the possible benefits. (ENTJ)


I agree albeit only partially.

Let's say someone will give you a very well paid job if you take courses that you dislike at university, or befriending someone would benefit your career and even if they're awful people you know for sure that being "friends" with them will guarantee your success. In these cases I would do it even if it's something I dislike because in the long term it will be worth it.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Seaside said:


> I'm an infp and I'm not one to go around hugging others even those close to me. If someone is emotional I don't know how to respond.
> I am rather logical - yes I do have feelings and I recognize them sometimes. But I try to keep a clear head when making decisions. I weigh all the possibilities then make what I think is the best (non emotional) choice.
> I am aware of my surroundings most of the time even if I'm daydreaming I pay attention to the world around me.
> I'm not passive aggressive - in fact if I am "aggressive" at all it's after everything has built up and I explode. I value truth too much to not be honest. And passive aggressiveness is a form of dishonesty in my opinion.
> ...


I join @L'Enfant Terrible in her questionning about you being sure you are INFP. What you desribe sounds more INTP tbh. But that may be because I interpret your comment too literrally.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Hotaru said:


> Not all INFPs are fluffy bunnies, I can be dark, dry, sarcastic detached and logical.
> Not all INFPs are depressed 24/7, rest assured that I can manage some happiness here and there.
> Not all INFPs are artists although it tends to be a common pattern.
> Not all INFPs are vulnerable babies or cowards, in fact it's one of the most resilient types.
> Not all INFPs are cuddly and friendly, if anything Fi is a guarded fortress unless you're invited.


if any stereotype is true for INFPs is that you guys aren't as logical as you think you are. But that's not a bad thing and I really don't understand why people think it's somehow worse if you decide more with your F than your T. You are a type ruled by Fi. There's just no fucking way you use Te/Ti in most situations.

Other than that, I agree with what you said. Esp with INFPs being not that cuddly/cute. I don't know many INFPs IRL but those I do know seem incredibly cold because of their Fi, it's like a barrier which you have to pass for them to open up even in the slightest.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

INFPs: We're not always kind souls. We have a bad side you definitely don't want to f*** with. Better have us cry than touch the bottled-up frustration.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

WikiRevolution said:


> I join @L'Enfant Terrible in her questionning about you being sure you are INFP. What you desribe sounds more INTP tbh. But that may be because I interpret your comment too literrally.


It's not even INTP. It's very ISTP (or ISFP). INTPs and all NTs really are definitely not aware of their surrounding when "daydreaming". Most NTs are not aware of their surroundings ever (compared to ST/SFs). Especially INTPs. It's like they're sleeping half the time - even though inside their heads it's a busy world.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I agree albeit only partially.
> 
> Let's say someone will give you a very well paid job if you take courses that you dislike at university, or befriending someone would benefit your career and even if they're awful people you know for sure that being "friends" with them will guarantee your success. In these cases I would do it even if it's something I dislike because in the long term it will be worth it.


I probably would as well, since the courses don't last that long, but the pay rises substantially. If it takes too long, however, I will get bogged down and lose all my motivation since you have to keep chewing through the same crap every day.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> if any stereotype is true for INFPs is that you guys aren't as logical as you think you are.


That's some eye-opening truth right there.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> I probably would as well, since the courses don't last that long, but the pay rises substantially. If it takes too long, however, I will get bogged down and lose all my motivation since you have to keep chewing through the same crap every day.


I currently take courses I dislike with no guarantee that I will actually have a job. So the crap is doubled. I'd rather if I took these courses but at least knew it's all worth it in the end.

I guess I would pretty much go through anything if the wanted outcome is guaranteed.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

INFP: Despite being soft for a guy, I have a love for moshing. I lose my calm and give in to the urge of slamming when the bro-down comes in. I'm still going to hug you after the song, though.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> It's not even INTP. It's very ISTP (or ISFP). INTPs and all NTs really are definitely not aware of their surrounding when "daydreaming". Most NTs are not aware of their surroundings ever (compared to ST/SFs). Especially INTPs. It's like they're sleeping half the time - even though inside their heads it's a busy world.


Actually yes. I start to see a trend with my typing, which is to project N all over S :/ Hopefully I will improve and you made me think about an interesting nuance there :

I think I misunderstood being aware & understanding of the surroundings. I am definitely not aware of my surroundings but I do pride myself on my understanding of it.

... I am thinking, "Fuck, I need to say thanks again!"


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

WeirdRaptor28 said:


> That's some eye-opening truth right there.


Many Fs think they are quite T and vice versa. I used (and still do) to think I was the warmest,most kind,most loving and sensitive person alive until everyone I knew told me that ain't true and laughed at the thought of me being really warm.

It's just that people believe that if you're an F you're automatically brain dead and can't take any decision without crying. Yeah,right. Fs can make very sensible decisions. I've noticed how the decisions of well developed Fs and Ts are the same a lot of times. The only difference is why and how they made the decision.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't know...

I think that T's at times think they are right more often then they actually are. I don't think anyone can see all facets of reality, in every way. We all have our blind spots.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

WikiRevolution said:


> Actually yes. I start to see a trend with my typing, which is to project N all over S :/ Hopefully I will improve and you made me think about an interesting nuance there :
> 
> I think I misunderstood being aware & understanding of the surroundings. I am definitely not aware of my surroundings but I do pride myself on my understanding of it.
> 
> ... I am thinking, "Fuck, I need to say thanks again!"


Yeah. Being aware and understanding something are two very different things. For example, you can walk through a forrest and not be aware that the air is so fresh and the sun is a bright yellow and a bear is munching on your foot but you are thinking/know what the air's chemical composition is, why the sun is yellow and how to suture your wound.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

CloudySkies said:


> I don't know...
> 
> I think that T's at times think they are right more often then they actually are. I don't think anyone can see all facets of reality, in every way.


It depends on the T. If it's NE dom/secondary it will see all the sides of the prob;lm. It's it's someone like me (Ni dom or secondary)- it will not care about all the sides, it will care about one side of reality - the one most likely to happen.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Many Fs think they are quite T and vice versa. I used (and still do) to think I was the warmest,most kind,most loving and sensitive person alive until everyone I knew told me that ain't true and laughed at the thought of me being really warm.
> 
> It's just that people believe that if you're an F you're automatically brain dead and can't take any decision without crying. Yeah,right. Fs can make very sensible decisions. I've noticed how the decisions of well developed Fs and Ts are the same a lot of times. The only difference is why and how they made the decision.


People laugh when I tell them I am capable of being logical and decisive. Haha.

The sensitivity of Fs is one myth I'd like to see someone bust with class...


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

WeirdRaptor28 said:


> People laugh when I tell them I am capable of being logical and decisive. Haha.
> 
> The sensitivity of Fs is one myth I'd like to see someone bust with class...


You guys are quite sensitive actually. There's no denying that. Although sensitive doesn't mean you cry/laugh/show any other emotion 24/7. I'm a Fi inf (or maybe tertiary) and I still think of myself as very emotional.

As I said before, Fs like to believe they are T and vice versa.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Many Fs think they are quite T and vice versa. I used (and still do) to think I was the warmest,most kind,most loving and sensitive person alive until everyone I knew told me that ain't true and laughed at the thought of me being really warm.


Ha, that was my experience. I initially thought I was some kind of "broken" INFP, and definitely all those things you described except warm. My husband, an ENFJ, thought that was hilarious. (He also thought it was hilarious when a DNA test I took gave me a homozygous result for empathy on a SNP that is popularly considered to be correlated with empathy.)

As for stereotypes... Well, the activity I love most is not sitting on the computer, it's jumping on a horse and booking it down the trails for miles, which one might think is more stereotypically ISTP. (I actually briefly considered recently that I may be ISTP. Husband laughed at that, too.)


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> I probably would as well, since the courses don't last that long, but the pay rises substantially. If it takes too long, however, I will get bogged down and lose all my motivation since you have to keep chewing through the same crap every day.


xNTPs would find it very hard and even depressing to chew that crap in the first place.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

INTJ here, not all of us assholes. If our Fi values is to be a nice and considerate person, we can actually be very nice people.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> INTJ here, not all of us assholes. If our Fi values is to be a nice and considerate person, we can actually be very nice people.


This is so true, I even find sometimes INTJs to be more diplomatic when expressing opposition than me (ENTP)


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

SilverKelpie said:


> Ha, that was my experience. I initially thought I was some kind of "broken" INFP, and definitely all those things you described except warm. My husband, an ENFJ, thought that was hilarious. (He also thought it was hilarious when a DNA test I took gave me a homozygous result for empathy on a SNP that is popularly considered to be correlated with empathy.)
> 
> As for stereotypes... Well, the activity I love most is not sitting on the computer, it's jumping on a horse and booking it down the trails for miles, which one might think is more stereotypically ISTP. (I actually briefly considered recently that I may be ISTP. Husband laughed at that, too.)


I know what you mean. Boyfriend laughs when I call myself sensitive,loving and nurturing. I also think I'm much classier than everyone else because I have refined taste in all forms of art and my tertiary Se is strong, however he mentioned that I also curse like a sailor,smoke like a chimney and am generally masculine in thinking/speaking. 

I honestly see myself as a good person and I believe that I truly am a kind spirit - it's just that I can't be fake, "polite", kiss asses and am very honest,straightforward and daring. I mean, if I'm your friend and your dress looks like crap I'm gonna tell you that I think you look like crap.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I particularly take issue with the way people (on these forums and elsewhere) misapply the whole thinker/feeler dichotomy in general, and thus perpetuate what I consider to be the most disrespectful, damaging, and infuriating misconception of all.

For fuck's sake man, if I see another stupid mistyped INTJ say "we don't express our emotions as much as X type", or "we don't feel intense emotions compared to Y type", or "we don't express emotions easily" - I'm going to start crucifying people.

How, when, why, or how much emotion an INTJ does or does not show has _*fucking nothing*_ to do with MBTI. The T/F dichotomy is about how a person makes _choices_ - not how they do, or do not, fucking express themselves, or fucking feel about anything.

A "feeler" could be the coldest, rudest, most unforgivingly silent bitch on this forsaken earth and do nothing but give you the crone eye from across the room for as long as she cares to look at you, leaving you with the assumption that she must find you to be the most pig disgusting mutant scum she's ever seen, when in reality she was going over her grocery list. A "thinker" might be the most flamboyantly rainbow gay magical unicorn with neon lights in his tribal ear-plugs laughing at the sun and shaking hands with infants in carriages before he roller-skates away wearing only a thong. Or maybe he's clinging to a friend, bawling his eyes out during the movie trailer for Cloud Atlas when they play that pretty song by M83 because he finds the whole sequence incredibly inspirational.

The bottom-line of it is that you have no idea what's going on inside their heads. You don't know if that magical unicorn creature is expressing a logical principle or a moral precept. What if he roller-skated over to a cafe and you sat down with him and he started to engage you in the most brutally honest down-to-earth critical-thinking session, to the point where his rational analysis of society fucking annihilates your conservative arguments, and you start to get mad because "he just doesn't get it" when in reality he fucking nailed it with his relentless counter-points and supporting statements that showed you not one ounce of compassion or mercy and you're just lazy and way out of your league and got your ass handed to you by a magical unicorn.

TL;DR - Fuck you, and fuck your stereotypes. I shit my emotions everywhere, everyday, and they stink just like everybody else's emotions. INTJs probably do it even _more_ than other types because we're so fucking certain about doing it when we do, whereas other types might hold back because they're not ornery cunts.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

INTJ's wrath is real


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I am not a warm, sweet or friendly person. I avoid people most of the time. I prefer to be cold, private and analytical. An ENTJ I know will show his highly idealistic and emotional side to you if you get close enough.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

WikiRevolution said:


> INTJ's wrath is real


I've never seen someone so passionate before  although I do wonder what logical reasoning stands behind the existance of a magical gay unicorn and his choice of laughing at the sun,shaking hands with infants and rollerskating in a thong. But who knows, maybe it's all part of a plan to take over the world (or Narnia).


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Abraxas said:


> I particularly take issue with the way people (on these forums and elsewhere) misapply the whole thinker/feeler dichotomy in general, and thus perpetuate what I consider to be the most disrespectful, damaging, and infuriating misconception of all.
> 
> For fuck's sake man, if I see another stupid mistyped INTJ say "we don't express our emotions as much as X type", or "we don't feel intense emotions compared to Y type", or "we don't express emotions easily" - I'm going to start crucifying people.
> 
> ...


You are one emotional dude.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I've never seen someone so passionate before  although I do wonder what logical reasoning stands behind the existance of a magical gay unicorn and his choice of laughing at the sun,shaking hands with infants and rollerskating in a thong. But who knows, maybe it's all part of a plan to take over the world (or Narnia).


No logical reasoning for sure but quite a heavy dose of angry sarcasm  (Which I find somehow hilarious and creative). Although I d argue that to do so, one needs some logical reasoning at least to know what to twist, if that makes sense


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

WikiRevolution said:


> No logical reasoning for sure but quite a heavy dose of angry sarcasm  (Which I find somehow hilarious and creative). Although I d argue that to do so, one needs some logical reasoning at least to know what to twist, if that makes sense


But he does have a point though. I swear to god Fe doms are the work of the devil to me. I find a lot if them quite evil.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> But he does have a point though. I swear to god Fe doms are the work of the devil to me. I find a lot if them quite evil.


Nobody is perfect. Take me for example, I struggle a lot with a heavy use of Fi.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

WikiRevolution said:


> Nobody is perfect. Take me for example, I struggle a lot with a heavy use of Fi.


Me too. I've considered INFP/ISFP at one point. Hah


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Me too. I've considered INFP/ISFP at one point. Hah


Funny that you mention that, I considered INTJ at some point too. But that was mostly due to my enneagram disintegration stuff.


----------



## triste (Apr 29, 2015)

WikiRevolution said:


> Nobody is perfect. Take me for example, I struggle a lot with a heavy use of Fi.


How would you say that manifests itself? An ENTP with strong Fi, you could very be perfect. :tongue:


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

WikiRevolution said:


> Funny that you mention that, I considered INTJ at some point too. But that was mostly due to my enneagram disintegration stuff.


I've considered all types except ESFJ/ESTJ/ISTJ/ISFJ/ENFJ because these just don't work for me. 

I am still slightly torn between INTP/ENTJ, I think I have them both.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> You are one emotional dude.


Why. Was. I. Programmed. To feel. Pain. Master?

Beep. Boop. Processing.

Beep. Boop. Processing.

...

...

_*KILL ALL THE HUMANS.*_


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)

Despite being an ENFP, I'm not scatter brained and I'm not afraid to take criticisms or deal them out


----------

